# DIY Electronic Lead Screw



## dazz (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi
This guy has created the best DIY electronic lead screw I have seen on the Internet.  
It should be adaptable to similar applications like electronic tool grinder, rotary table, gear cutter, etc.


Dazz


----------

